# DVB-T Stick

## reMod

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mir gerne diesen DVB-T Stick zulegen und wollte vorher sicher gehen, dass er auch richtig mit meinem Gentoo Linux funktioniert. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Vielen Dank

reMod

----------

## andi_s

hi,

Muss es denn unbedingt dieser Stick sein? Wenn ja, solltest Du mal versuchen herauszufinden welcher Chipsatz verbaut wurde oder aber mal direkt den TerraTec-Support fragen - vielleicht helfen die Dir ja weiter...

Wenn nicht, dann findest du hier eine gute Auswahl:

http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Externe_DVB-T_Ger%C3%A4te

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi reMod,

in diesem Fall ist ein Blick auf www.linuxtv.org immer eine gute Idee.

Grüße

aleph

edit:

Ich hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Unter http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices findest Du glaub ich genau Dein Model.

----------

## arfe

Hallo,

ich habe ein TerraTec Cingery T Stick Dual RC. Das funktioniert wunderbar bei mir (unter Vanilla Kernel 2.6.38.2).

Nicht über den langen dmesg log wundern, weil die Firmware zweimal geladen wird, weil es sich um ein Dual handelt.

Dual-Receiver bei DVB-T ist dann sinnvoll, wenn Du gleichzeitig Aufnehmen und TV sehen willst. 

Ich würde Dir deshalb zum Dualstick raten, weil der laut Amazon nur 8 - 12 EURO mehr kostet und ebenfalls eine

Fernbedienung hat. Als Viewer und Recorder benutze ich zur Zeit kaffeine.

Hier mein Logauszug:

usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

dvb-usb: found a 'TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-af9015.fw'

dvb-usb: found a 'TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC' in warm state.

i2c i2c-0: adapter [TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC] registered

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC)

i2c i2c-1: adapter [TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC] registered

af9013: firmware version:4.95.0.0

DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Afatech AF9013 DVB-T)

mxl5007t 0-00c0: creating new instance

mxl5007t_get_chip_id: unknown rev (3f)

mxl5007t_get_chip_id: MxL5007T detected @ 0-00c0

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC)

af9013: found a 'Afatech AF9013 DVB-T' in warm state.

af9013: firmware version:4.95.0.0

DVB: registering adapter 1 frontend 0 (Afatech AF9013 DVB-T)...

mxl5007t 1-00c0: creating new instance

mxl5007t_get_chip_id: unknown rev (3f)

mxl5007t_get_chip_id: MxL5007T detected @ 1-00c0

Registered IR keymap rc-terratec-slim

input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb7/7-1/rc/rc3/input8

rc3: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.2/usb7/7-1/rc/rc3

dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 500 msecs.

dvb-usb: TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC successfully initialized and connected.

----------

## reMod

Danke für die Tipps! Sollte ich Probleme damit haben, werde ich mich melden.

----------

## reMod

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein TerraTec Cingery T Stick Dual RC. Das funktioniert wunderbar bei mir (unter Vanilla Kernel 2.6.38.2).
> 
> Nicht über den langen dmesg log wundern, weil die Firmware zweimal geladen wird, weil es sich um ein Dual handelt.
> ...

 

Hast Du vielleicht ein HowTo, wie Du den Stick grundsätzlich (ohne Dual) eingerichtet hast?

----------

## arfe

Es gibt kein allgemeines Howto. Frag halt hier, wenn es Probleme gibt.

Ob Dual oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle.

----------

## reMod

Nun wird der Stick richtig erkannt, jedoch noch nicht in Kaffeine angezeigt. An was liegt das?

----------

## reMod

Laut Kernel ist alles in Ordnung, ein DVB-Gerät in /dev gibt es auch. "dvb"-USE-Flag ist global gesetzt. Aber Kaffeine zeigt ihn einfach nicht an...

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe gerade keinen DVB-T-Stick zur Hand, aber braucht das Device unter /dev/ vielleicht Gruppenrechte für 'video'? Ist Dein User in der Gruppe 'video'?

----------

## reMod

Mein Benutzer ist aber in der Gruppe "video"...

```
# ls -al /dev/dvb

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root   60  2. Apr 11:50 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 3600  2. Apr 11:50 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  120  2. Apr 11:50 adapter0

# ls -al /dev/dvb/adapter0/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     120  2. Apr 11:50 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root      60  2. Apr 11:50 ..

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 212, 4  2. Apr 11:50 demux0

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 212, 5  2. Apr 11:50 dvr0

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 212, 3  2. Apr 11:50 frontend0

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 212, 7  2. Apr 11:50 net0

```

Edit:  Mit MPlayer zum Beispiel gehts! Aber mir wäre Kaffeine lieber...

----------

## arfe

Ich sage nur Stichwort HAL und/oder dbus.

----------

## reMod

Bitte ein Bisschen konkreter  :Wink: 

----------

## arfe

 *reMod wrote:*   

> Bitte ein Bisschen konkreter 

 

Geh mal in $HOME/.kde4/share/apps/kaffeine/

erstell Dir eine config.dvb mit folgenden Inhalt:

[device]

deviceId=U0ccd0099

frontendName=Afatech AF9013 DVB-T

configCount=1

[config]

type=2

name=Terrestrisch

scanSource=AUTO-Normal

timeout=1500

[device]

deviceId=U0ccd0099

frontendName=Afatech AF9013 DVB-T

configCount=1

[config]

type=2

name=Terrestrisch

scanSource=AUTO-Normal

timeout=1500

Die doppelten Einträge sind richtig, weil es sich wie gesagt um ein Dual Stick handelt.

Jetzt sollte es mit Kaffeine klappen. Bei dir sollte jetzt Gerät 1 und Gerät 2 zu sehen sein.

Normalerweise macht das KDE mit dbus automatisch.

BTW: Die neuste Firmware findest du übrigens hier: http://palosaari.fi/linux/v4l-dvb/firmware/af9015/5.1.0.0/

Wenn du die Fernbedienung unter Kaffeine mit allen Funktionen ordentlich zum laufen bekommst, dann beschreib

doch mal hier wie du das gemacht hast.

----------

## reMod

Vielen Dank! Ich mag KDE-Software bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen leider nicht so besonders, deshalb sind mir leider manche Sachen (KDE betreffend) noch fremd.

Ich habe jetzt die Konfiguration übernommen, aber nur zur Hälfte, da ich ja nur die einfache Version des Sticks besitze (kein "Dual"). Das Tab in den Fernseh-Einstellungen von Kaffeine wird auch angezeigt, aber immer wenn ich etwas damit machen will, folgendes gemeckert: "Gerät nicht angeschlossen!"

----------

